# Extended van living stories?



## Veil of reality

In a "free country" shouldn't a person be able to just buy some dirt, build a lousy shack, and be left the fuck alone? Nope, you can't have that. Property taxes, building codes, the man.

Even if you did find a way to do it things often change. Who wants to commit to buying into some utopian remote area only to have it transform into complete shit while you can do nothing about it?

That's where the van idea comes in.

Go anywhere (especially if 4x4) and if it sucks you leave. It's more social too! If you're in the mood for meeting people you can and if not you can go deep into the woods. Same thing for climate. Most forest service workers Ive seen are too lazy to go out of their way to check remote locations.

RV's are so heavy and limited off-roading and reportedly have much less stealth urban camping ability.

Vans are the shit. Now I just have to convince my girlfriend of it. How am I doing so far?

Sleeping in a van on public streets or overstaying your 14 day max at a national forest by moving around just feels like it's the right thing to do.

Right?

Why should I have to pay someone just because I exist on the planet and I'm temporarily occupying a miniscule piece of it?

I'd appreciate any stories good or bad about people who have done it.

The other sites that are van-living specific are always full of posts from people who feel compelled to follow every letter of the law or suggest you have some kind of psychological disorder.


----------



## dprogram

Looking forward to creating some stories of my own!


----------



## Matt Derrick

i camped in BLM land in west yellowstone, mt for about 2-3 months, just moving every 14 days. i had a full sized school bus at the time, but if i ever go back there to work, ill be doing it again in my van. no one ever fucked with me, it was wonderful. also, waking up parked on the lake is just awesome (see banner at the top of the site).


----------



## bicycle

ah so thats the story of the banner photo!
Do you have more photos to share? I would love to see them!


----------



## Veil of reality

Matt Pist said:


> i camped in BLM land in west yellowstone, mt for about 2-3 months, just moving every 14 days. i had a full sized school bus at the time, but if i ever go back there to work, ill be doing it again in my van. no one ever fucked with me, it was wonderful. also, waking up parked on the lake is just awesome (see banner at the top of the site).



I've done lots of camping in Arizona and we hardly ever see forest service come around to hassle anyone if you're willing to find a remote spot.

I found one spot next to a creek where someone has apparently placed a beat up old pop-up camper out there semi-permanently. They have chairs and a table set up outside so it just looks like they're out hiking or something when you drive by.

I only noticed because the last 3 times I was out there nothing has moved and there's still nobody there.

Haa!

If I ever do see anyone there I'll have to stop by and congratulate them.


----------



## Veil of reality

dprogram said:


> Looking forward to creating some stories of my own!



Check this van out. It's not 4x4 but it's still badass.

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...e=b&num_records=25&cardist=376&standard=false


----------



## dprogram

That's a really good deal for such a cool van! I've been looking at cargo and conversion vans at $2000 and under b/c I figure I could sell my BMW for at least $2500-$3000. I have found some pretty decent deals on Conversion vans but for some off reason the Cargo vans seem like less of a deal. I've got a few minor repairs I need to complete on my BMW but I'm going to make it happen one day soon!


----------



## dprogram

Oh just saw a 4x4 van yesterday on ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/E-35...6549182?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item43a84edbbe


----------



## dprogram

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/4x4-...3339823?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3a680632af and this one has a turtle top


----------



## JackieBlue

"Why should I have to pay someone just because I exist on the planet and I'm temporarily occupying a miniscule piece of it?"

a better question was never asked!


----------



## dolittle

I love my van. I get made fun of alot, but in 3 yrs, I've only been harassed by the popo once. I spend alot of time thinking up ways to live rent/mortgage free. Have come up with really good ideas, too. But with all that, I'm going on 4 yrs in the van. Now, if I could only come up with a way to drive my van "gas free"...


----------



## ped

^^ I've thought about getting a diesel and pulling an enclosed utility trailer to haul about four drums of used cooking oil from fast food dumpsters. Filter it from one drum into another with a 12v pump and as long as that oil stays relatively warm you can run it raw. And if you're riding around anywhere you want there's no reason not to be in warm weather always. Or you simply install a heating mechanism on your fuel tank.


----------



## travelin

ive done it numerous times in various vehicles, from a ford escort using a tent to a jeep comanche pickup with camper shell to a 34 foot modern motorhome.

never been bothered over where i was camped, just made sure to move before the time limit in national forests and state lands.

got to admit the motorhome was awesome but certainly could not go as deep as with a van or truck with camper.


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel

JackieBlue said:


> "Why should I have to pay someone just because I exist on the planet and I'm temporarily occupying a miniscule piece of it?"
> 
> a better question was never asked!


 
And now for the answer.. Because people think they own everything. Technically there is no land in this country that is not owned.. What's not private, the federal government took over as reserves.. You know how people are, they want money for everything, even if it's shitting on your face. I'm not kidding, try and get someone to do it. They wont, unless they hate your guts, and chances are they'll still want something for it if you seem fond of the idea. Fucking people, lol.

Anyway, I've had friends that have camped behind churches, planning on trying it myself.. Usually the people there are in favor of letting you stay for awhile if you look destitute, especially if you pretend to be a christian looking for shelter provided by the good lord.. Lol. Find yourself a few churches and change 'em up now and then. There are also a few squatter towns around the country, one of which most of us know of and are fond of.. There are also communes, but you'd have to meet someone involved to find the "illegal" ones, otherwise, expect to pay or work your fucking ass off day in and day out. Communes tend to have bossy people who think they're the head honchos.


----------



## Eager

I've spent the last week in Indiana suburbia. Went swimming everyday in a nearby hotel. Kept cool and charged my "house" battery during the day by plugging into an outlet in a stripmall parking lot lamp. Woke up every morning nice and early to walk over to Fresh Market for free coffee (and bulk samples) and the Krispy Kreme dumpster next door for free donuts. Been using McDonalds Wi-Fi. Did some return scams at a nearby Gordman's and Target for store credit, and got shoes and new pants. Used a coupon scam at CiCi's Pizza one day for some cheap food. Got some money by going door to door collecting money "for the poor children at St. Jude" in a ritzy neighborhood nearby. Hung out with the cats up for adoption at Pet Smart for some entertainment. I raided a Goodwill donation bin, and got some snazzy throw pillows and a brand new baking pan. Jugged some gas for an excursion into the city one of the days. About to jug enough gas to get to Kentucky tomorrow.


----------



## Nelco

froma chevy van to an old ass subaru to a chevy nova, to a multi spray painted nissaan to another chevy van to a cargo ford van, i am not currently inhabitating, with an aristocrat camper to drag behind it


----------



## WanderingMoose

Im really struggling to find a suitable van for that purpose.
I have saved around $2k so far and Im very hesitant to spend it haha.
Im suffocating here though. Its time to hit the road. I regret not keeping a journal last time. It was such an adventure and three years later Ive lost so many of the details.


----------



## DregeDE

Eager said:


> I've spent the last week in Indiana suburbia. Went swimming everyday in a nearby hotel. Kept cool and charged my "house" battery during the day by plugging into an outlet in a stripmall parking lot lamp. Woke up every morning nice and early to walk over to Fresh Market for free coffee (and bulk samples) and the Krispy Kreme dumpster next door for free donuts. Been using McDonalds Wi-Fi. Did some return scams at a nearby Gordman's and Target for store credit, and got shoes and new pants. Used a coupon scam at CiCi's Pizza one day for some cheap food. Got some money by going door to door collecting money "for the poor children at St. Jude" in a ritzy neighborhood nearby. Hung out with the cats up for adoption at Pet Smart for some entertainment. I raided a Goodwill donation bin, and got some snazzy throw pillows and a brand new baking pan. Jugged some gas for an excursion into the city one of the days. About to jug enough gas to get to Kentucky tomorrow.



Thats the LIFE of a rubber tramp, no worry about shit, just make it work, a little effort goes alot farther than a 9-5 with and for people you fucking hate, paying to occupy 4 walls that just turn your into a hermit, I have had wonderful times living in vehicles.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Me too some of my best times have been while dwelling. I have spent considerable time in a ranger with a cap, a chevy van and now the subaru I currently occupy. i still can't resist the ground though and find myself there a lot too.


----------



## chrisfromyork

I lived out of my van for like 6 months in spring and summer months. It's just too cold to do it in the fall and winter. My student loan came in by August and then I rented a room in a boarding house. 

Do Not live out of your vehicle. Call a friend or family member and ask for a place to stay. If you can't find someone to give you a place to sleep, then sneak into a vacant house or building somethere. 

Living out of your van or car really wears your vehicle down quickly. I thought that I would only be sleeping in my van for a month until things turned around and it turned out to be 6 months. When the van broke down and wouldn't run, I nearly had a nervous breakdown myself. I didn't see it as homelessness until the van broke down. I just saw it as sleeping in my van. I looked for work during the day and I showered at the fitness center each afternoon which was costing me $20 per month. 

DO NOT EVER LIVE OUT OF YOUR VEHICLE. Don't be too proud to ask a friend or your family for a place to stay.


----------



## Matt Derrick

chrisfromyork said:


> Do Not live out of your vehicle. Call a friend or family member and ask for a place to stay. If you can't find someone to give you a place to sleep, then sneak into a vacant house or building somethere.
> 
> Living out of your van or car really wears your vehicle down quickly.



Like many of your other posts, this one reeks of bad advice. i cannot imagine any situation in which living in your car increases the wear and tear of the vehicle as a whole.



chrisfromyork said:


> DO NOT EVER LIVE OUT OF YOUR VEHICLE. Don't be too proud to ask a friend or your family for a place to stay.



whoever this is directed at, ignore this advice. you can live in your vehicle and lead a fine life if you do it right.


----------



## dprogram

^^^Hell yeah. No rent is always a nice thing.


----------



## rusty

just did what i like to call the 2014 walmart tour. half the time was spent between walmart parkin lots and truck stops. i know, i know sounds glamorous, theyre both open 24hrs and havent had any trouble 

it would be interesting traveling with a caravan of different vehicles and campin out, walmart tour 2015!


----------

